# Failed bimax by Italian surgeon



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, I did a bimaxillary about 6 months ago by a surgeon in Rome about which you can not find a lot of info on the internet, indeed there is no ... well it was a complete failure I was slightly retruded and I still am , maybe it also created some more problems ..

I will answer questions for those who want to have more info.


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 16, 2020)

Pics or larp


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 16, 2020)

The Bleach Pill said:


> Pics or larp


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Nov 16, 2020)

What movements did you get? Which surgeon?


----------



## Pumanator (Nov 16, 2020)

How much mm did they move? Why did it fail?
What you mean by created more problems?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

No pics or name for the moment , I don’t want to compromise my relation with the surgeon ...just waiting to see how he will behave ...


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> No pics or name for the moment , I don’t want to compromise my relation with the surgeon ...just waiting to see how he will behave ...


If I can ask there is some Italian guy who replied to this post ?


----------



## Patient A (Nov 16, 2020)

These things happen

this forum should know this by now but unfortunately the vast majority here are clueless retards and simple memelords. 



The Bleach Pill said:


> Pics or larp


note: you can be a meme lord and both genuinely knowledgeable


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Nov 16, 2020)

mmm frangipan


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 16, 2020)

While this is extremely uncommon, this can still happen. If you still have your CEPH's, care to post them?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Satay tuned for the name ,and if u want to know it text me on tinder : frangipan


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

All the fucking world and the looxmax community have to know about him and his fake promises


----------



## Carolus (Nov 16, 2020)

Was he one of (((them)))?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

It depends how the situation will develop and if he ll be a motherfucker I ll say his name ... but is not difficult to understand there are not so many surgeon that perform this in Rome


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> text me on tinder


----------



## xefo (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Satay tuned for the name ,and if u want to know it text me on tinder : frangipan


Man just wants to boost his tinder matches


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> All the fucking world and the looxmax community have to know about him and his fake promises


Mirin loomax


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 16, 2020)

NCT said:


>


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

I want help all the guys that are in my own situation ...I’m warning u : stay away from him


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> Mirin loomax
> 
> View attachment 808928


8 PeeSL gigapoo


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I want help all the guys that are in my own situation ...I’m warning u : stay away from him


it'd be easier to do so if you said his name ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

NCT said:


>


this gif is so powerful when used correctly


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Satay tuned for the name ,and if u want to know it text me on tinder : frangipan


text you on tinder? what the fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this gif is so powerful when used correctly


low IQ me, it's been just few weeks that i did the link with "caging" and nicolas cage. 
over


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Aeons said:


> text you on tinder? what the fuck


larp thread, i eat frangipan too


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I want help all the guys that are in my own situation ...I’m warning u : stay away from him


Yeah bro you helped us a lot thanks for telling us there is a surgeon in Italy who do shit bimax

Now all that's left for us is to figure who he is

Thanks for the valuable info


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

No tinder but telegram: I was wrong 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 16, 2020)

Do you have any x ray or something?
What did he fuck up?


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Nov 16, 2020)

Im italian brother , im not getting bimax anyways so idk, is the surgeon well known.


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Not at the moment , but I ll have soon.. i improved posterior facial height, my face looks lomg now but the problem are the gonial angles that does not exists


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I want help all the guys that are in my own situation ...I’m warning u : stay away from him


I'll stay away from the surgeon whose name you've refused to give, thanks OP!


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

His name is not Valerio ...


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Not at the moment , but I ll have soon.. i improved posterior facial height, my face looks lomg now but the problem are the gonial angles that does not exists


Post a picture bro


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

No pictures...i have to wait the development of all this ..


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Be smart and u ll understand


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 16, 2020)

Wait for the swelling or what?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Waiting to have some money because this surgery was veeeery expensive


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> improved posterior facial height, my face looks lomg now but the problem are the gonial angles that does not exists


A censored pic?
Otherwise this thread is useless


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 16, 2020)

Not now ,wait pls


----------



## ScramFranklin (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Not at the moment , but I ll have soon.. i improved posterior facial height, my face looks lomg now but the problem are the gonial angles that does not exists



Do you mean anterior facial height? You know, because the cut for bsso doesn’t affect the posterior part of the mandible....
Why would you expect it to affect your gonial angle in a significant way? Again, the cut is made well in front of the gonion.

The phrase “gonial angle does not exist” doesn’t even make sense. I assure you, whatever that angle may be, it exists. Whether or not your gonion is prominent or not is another story. But bsso doesn’t affect the gonion directly. If your face is longer now, you had some sort of downgrafting. Either of the maxilla (through overall downgrafting, anterior downgrafting/cw rotation, mandible (Cw rotation), or both.

Did you understand the surgical plan (or even the limits of jaw surgery in general) before you had this done?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 16, 2020)

mirin autism


----------



## Carolus (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Be smart and u ll understand


Sooo.. I'm guessing by this you mean you mentioned his name on the first page but said ''it's not *this *name'' to absolve you from slander or smth? Say no if true


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Nov 16, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Man just wants to boost his tinder matches


He's a fucking faggot


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 17, 2020)

Carolus said:


> Sooo.. I'm guessing by this you mean you mentioned his name on the first page but said ''it's not *this *name'' to absolve you from slander or smth? Say no if true


No bro , he is actually slow


----------



## uranio (Nov 17, 2020)

Raffaini?


----------



## Carl-o (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> If I can ask there is some Italian guy who replied to this post ?


Io


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

uranio said:


> Raffaini?


No


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Carolus said:


> Sooo.. I'm guessing by this you mean you mentioned his name on the first page but said ''it's not *this *name'' to absolve you from slander or smth? Say no if true


Exactly


----------



## Carl-o (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> No


Mandami in pm la risposta per favore. Devo sapere perché sto risparmiando anche io.
Pagnogni, Marianetti, Ramieri, Raffaini è uno di questi?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Scrivimi in privato


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

I understood everything, he did1
Mm counterclockwise rotation , 6 mm advancements ..anyway now the Gonions are like inside rotate, is weird...I’ll probably need peek prosthesis ...did anyone’s have experience with this ?


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I understood everything, he did1
> Mm counterclockwise rotation , 6 mm advancements ..anyway now the Gonions are like inside rotate, is weird...I’ll probably need peek prosthesis ...did anyone’s have experience with this ?



I actually want to know whats up. I am having my trimax in Rome Italy, the only well known surgeons that do this there are Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti . Where Dr Marientti has recently stopped doing orthognathic surgery. 

These are excellent surgeons, of course I am not discrediting your experience at all. 

Alot of people have false expectations or distorted perceptions that's why its good to have third party perspective so we can tell you if its wrong. 

Have you raised this with the surgeon? What was the response? did he offer a revision? does it match the expected post op pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 17, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> I actually want to know whats up. I am having my trimax in Rome Italy, the only well known surgeons that do this there are Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti . Where Dr Marientti has recently stopped doing orthognathic surgery.
> 
> These are excellent surgeons, of course I am not discrediting your experience at all.
> 
> ...


you realise he's saying his bad experience was with Ramieri right?


----------



## Carl-o (Nov 17, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> I actually want to know whats up. I am having my trimax in Rome Italy, the only well known surgeons that do this there are Dr Ramieri and Dr Marienetti . Where Dr Marientti has recently stopped doing orthognathic surgery.
> 
> These are excellent surgeons, of course I am not discrediting your experience at all.
> 
> ...


What’s a trimax?


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 17, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> you realise he's saying his bad experience was with Ramieri right?



So its Dr Ramieri? i dont want to believe it tbh as i have a bias. I need pictures to see if this guy has distorted expectations or is gas lighting the forum. Or just wants attention.

Untill i see some befores and afters this isnt valid to me.

Before OP raises the alarm he should get some opinions from us to see what the situation really is. So he can compare it against his own perspective.



Carl-o said:


> What’s a trimax?



Bimax + genioplasty/semi chin wing


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 17, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> So its Dr Ramieri? i dont want to believe it tbh as i have a bias. I need pictures to see if this guy has distorted expectations or is gas lighting the forum. Or just wants attention.
> 
> Untill i see some befores and afters this isnt valid to me.
> 
> ...


every single surgeon has bad results. every single one.

As far as i know, Ramieri is a good surgeon more often than not. Past that, everything is your decision.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 17, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> you realise he's saying his bad experience was with Ramieri right?


No bro , he is just low and barely grasps the sense of a sentence
The surgeon actually isnt ramieri


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 17, 2020)

NCT said:


> No bro , he is just low and barely grasps the sense of a sentence
> The surgeon actually isnt ramieri


idk what to believe, reading his posts feels like having a stroke ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 17, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> idk what to believe, reading his posts feels like having a stroke ngl


He cant understand a double negative, its too complicated


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 17, 2020)

Be quiet, Pssst its him..?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 17, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> Be quiet, Pssst its him..?


The initials are mp


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 17, 2020)

You-Know-Who or "He-Who-Must-*Not*-Be-Named


Okay its obvious, its Lord Voldemort


----------



## Slayerino (Nov 17, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> you realise he's saying his bad experience was with Ramieri right?


It's not Ramieri, I know who he's talking about, but I don't wanna get involved. @Gaia262


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

The problem is not only aesthetic , but functional too..I visited my trusted dentist today and He told me something I was not hoping to hear ...I need to have a second bimax finally to fix my occlusion


----------



## Patient A (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> The problem is not only aesthetic , but functional too..I visited my trusted dentist today and He told me something I was not hoping to hear ...I need to have a second bimax finally to fix my occlusion


*Brutal !*

Your surgeon gonna correct for free?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

I don’t know but I don’t want to be touched from him again


----------



## Patient A (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I don’t know but I don’t want to be touched from him again


Fuark, can’t believe your maxillary surgeon molested you aswell


it’s ok to talk bro


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 17, 2020)

che sfiga


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey guys , I’m helping u but pls don’t let this informations go out from here


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Even if I didn’t write his name ,u can understand...so pls don’t sabotage me


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Hey guys , I’m helping u but pls don’t let this informations go out from here


You didn't even tell us the name JFL


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

No I didn’t bit if U read all the post u can understand...if is not one is the other ...


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 17, 2020)

nigga thinks hes a deep throat in conspiracy flick and yet he could be a master at saying millions of sentences which have zero informative value. partisans would be happy with him


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Keep calm, I ll say ...if u don’t want to wait go amd don’t broke my dick


----------



## TITUS (Nov 17, 2020)

Post pictures or who cares, im not reading a single post of this thread. You are supposed to go with a surgeon who has a lot of before-after pictures posted online or available.


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Don’t read then, if U don’t understand is not my fault ...


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Don’t read then, if U don’t understand is not my fault ...


Its your fault for your donkey english


----------



## Slayerino (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Hey guys , I’m helping u but pls don’t let this informations go out from here


Literally, anyone in the world can read what you just wrote because this is an open forum.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 17, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> don’t let this informations go out from here


everybody can read this thread btw


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes I know that’s why I don’t want to say the name ...now


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

I ll say the name of the surgeon on wickr me or telegram text me there


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m Sheyko


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I ll say the name of the surgeon on wickr me or telegram text me there


why can't you do it in a PM messages here?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

because I have already told someone and I can not delete it, I do not want to leave a trace


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok I don’t care finally ; write me a pvt message I will tell


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

Ah and if u know other sites like this tell me pls , I want post there too...


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Ah and if u know other sites like this tell me pls , I want post there too...


Jawsurgeryforum
Lookism.net


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok thanks bro


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

1


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

My fucking occlusion post bimax 😫😖


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 19, 2020)

Is that an edge to edge bite?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

What u meant ?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

Is my normal bite


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 19, 2020)

I mean , if it looks like this from the side


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

No


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 19, 2020)

But how u can See there is something not normal


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 20, 2020)

Every day I’m angrier : I don’t understand how is possible that I had a bimax surgery and I have more double chin than before ...this sound like crazy and impossible...PorcoDio


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 20, 2020)

If he ruined your occlusion as your dentist says, he should fix for free. Otherwise if u dont want him to touch u again, see if he will give a partial refund. If I was you I would actually consult with a lawyer with experience in surgical cases before contacting him again.


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m not 100
% sure about that s what a dentist said ..d
The surgeon says that I have to fix with bracket..I’m not a doctor so I ll visit another surgeon to have his opinion


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 29, 2020)

Any news?


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 29, 2020)

Not for the moment...waiting to be less swollen ...anyway my face il larger I see the difference o. The ramus ..


----------



## Linoob (Nov 29, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Every day I’m angrier : I don’t understand how is possible that I had a bimax surgery and I have more double chin than before ...this sound like crazy and impossible...PorcoDio



Honestly chill bro, it literally takes months and months and months for all swelling to subside. You cannot judge any result as complex as jaw surgery quickly.


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 30, 2020)

good morning starts in the morning...I can see the result ... I i have a mouth opening of two fingers...is that normal ?


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Nov 30, 2020)

This should be a lesson to all you dumbasses who want surgery.


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 30, 2020)

Did you have any signs that surgery may will not go well before op?

You gonna do revision with same surgeon?


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Nov 30, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Hello everyone, I did a bimaxillary about 6 months ago by a surgeon in Rome about which you can not find a lot of info on the internet, indeed there is no ... well it was a complete failure I was slightly retruded and I still am , maybe it also created some more problems ..
> 
> I will answer questions for those who want to have more info. on telegram I'm frangipan.


>not much information on the internet 

💯% deserved and i hope u become even more recessed than before


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 30, 2020)

Who was it? Ramieri?
NVM op said its not him


----------



## wannabenormie (Nov 30, 2020)

Reminds me of a thread where guy on jsf was calling botched chin wing after few days, panicked till got banned and few months later was happy with the result. 
Op is panicking that he's got "more double chin" from swelling and that his mouth doesn't open as wide as before after bimax, jfl


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 30, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> Reminds me of a thread where guy on jsf was calling botched chin wing after few days, panicked till got banned and few months later was happy with the result.
> Op is panicking that he's got "more double chin" from swelling and that his mouth doesn't open as wide as before after bimax, jfl


Lmao i remember he was some randon Kazahstani that Andreischev opened up


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 30, 2020)

Maybe yes , lot of promises ...ofc no


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 30, 2020)

I hope I cane meet u in person one day so that I can broke ur face


----------



## Sheyko (Nov 30, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> Reminds me of a thread where guy on jsf was calling botched chin wing after few days, panicked till got banned and few months later was happy with the result.
> Op is panicking that he's got "more double chin" from swelling and that his mouth doesn't open as wide as before after bimax, jfl


Probably I’m panicking yes ,but I can see the situation with time is not getting better ... I preferred my face when I was with lot of swelling ...we ll see


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 30, 2020)

Ironically, Italian surgeons are probably the best when it comes to eye for aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sheyko (Dec 22, 2020)

Time is going and I can say that my face was better when I have been with swelling ; speaking with some guys they confirmed me that I lost definition they told me : u seems more pudsy...


----------



## Sheyko (Dec 22, 2020)

I spent 17 k and I’m worse than before ...


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 22, 2020)

I consulted with pagnoni


----------



## lasthope (Dec 22, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> Time is going and I can say that my face was better when I have been with swelling ; speaking with some guys they confirmed me that I lost definition they told me : u seems more pudsy...


So it was a looksmin?
Can you pm some before/after?
And can you pm surgeon name?


----------



## Sheyko (Dec 22, 2020)

Mmmmm


----------



## lasthope (Dec 22, 2020)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> I consulted with pagnoni


How it went? I have consultation with ramieri tomorrow


----------



## MansNotHot (Dec 22, 2020)

Sheyko said:


> I spent 17 k and I’m worse than before ...


Can you pm who it was


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 22, 2020)

I had great results with Pagnoni and my breathing is 100x better


----------



## Sheyko (Dec 22, 2020)

Mm ok


----------



## wannabenormie (Dec 25, 2020)

I have seen op's photos and he is low iq balding manlet who fell for bimax meme. 
Doesn't seem like he needed surgery in the first place.


----------



## Sheyko (Dec 25, 2020)

Are u speaking with me ? Why U say That ?


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 25, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> I have seen op's photos and he is low iq balding manlet who fell for bimax meme.
> Doesn't seem like he needed surgery in the first place.


did he go to Pagnoni ?


----------



## bimaximum (Dec 25, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> did he go to Pagnoni ?



yes


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 25, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> I have seen op's photos and he is low iq balding manlet who fell for bimax meme.
> Doesn't seem like he needed surgery in the first place.



is he the dude from that recent thread on lookism who legitimately didn't need Bimax and then complained about it


----------



## wannabenormie (Dec 25, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> is he the dude from that recent thread on lookism who legitimately didn't need Bimax and then complained about it


Yup


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 25, 2020)

I saw the thread on Lookism and IMO his frontal DID improve but for some reason the profile did not. He already had a good lower third should have just spent the cash on hair transplant and juiced up to not look so damn skinny.


----------



## Deleted member 11099 (Dec 25, 2020)

why the fuck did pagnoni agree to operate this dude? he already had forward growth.


----------



## Scorpioned (Dec 25, 2020)

Jfl he made you look recessed , you didn't need jaw surgery at all. That s sad honestly, I hope you're still able to breathe correctly


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 25, 2020)

wannabenormie said:


> Yup



He's a god damn idiot then. Obviously his profile will barely improve if at all make a change.


----------



## Deleted member 11099 (Dec 26, 2020)

Scorpioned said:


> Jfl he made you look recessed , you didn't need jaw surgery at all. That s sad honestly, I hope you're still able to breathe correctly



He doesn't look recessed. That nigga just did not need bimax. And from what i see his face did not get worse. he just did not need the surgery that he got so he saw only minimal improvements with plenty of complications. This nigga needed to fix his infraorbitals and hairline instead of getting bimax. BTw Pagnoni is very good at implants so he should just have asked for them instead of getting his jaws sawed off for no reason.


----------



## lutte (Dec 26, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> is he the dude from that recent thread on lookism who legitimately didn't need Bimax and then complained about it





wannabenormie said:


> Yup





Looksmax25 said:


> I saw the thread on Lookism and IMO his frontal DID improve but for some reason the profile did not. He already had a good lower third should have just spent the cash on hair transplant and juiced up to not look so damn skinny.


link?


----------



## Deleted member 11099 (Dec 26, 2020)

lutte said:


> nvm, found it
> looks worse now, retard got bimax for no reason
> 
> 
> ...



This nigga wasn't and is NOT retruded.The only thing that concerns me is why Pagnoni agreed to operate on such a retard.


----------



## lasthope (Dec 26, 2020)

WRockwell88 said:


> This nigga wasn't and is NOT retruded.The only thing that concerns me is why Pagnoni agreed to operate on such a retard.


This. It’s speaks not for the doctor that he operate on him


----------



## CristianT (Jan 3, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> Here is a before/after I made of OP from the lookism thread... it looks like there WAS an improvement although it wasn't much because he wasn't recessed. OP, did you have sleep/breathing issues? Also, Pagnoni makes you get a CT scan a few days after surgery so do you have a copy of it? You can show a before/after of your CT scans to another surgeon to get an opinion on why it didn't 'work'. If he moved your jaws the agreed amount of mm and you just don't like it that's not really his fault to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 891234


Jfl. He looked better before.

What a clown world. I thought Mario Pagnoni is serious but it seems I was wrong. Why he did agree to operate on this guy in first place? 

𝙰̶𝚗̶𝚍̶𝚛̶𝚎̶𝚒̶𝚜̶𝚌̶𝚑̶𝚎̶𝚟̶ out of my book
𝙼̶𝚊̶𝚛̶𝚒̶𝚘̶ ̶𝙿̶𝚊̶𝚐̶𝚗̶𝚘̶𝚗̶𝚒̶ out of my book


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 3, 2021)

CristianT said:


> Jfl. He looked better before.
> 
> What a clown world. I thought Mario Pagnoni is serious but it seems I was wrong. Why he did agree to operate on this guy in first place?
> 
> ...


He clearly looks better in the after... also how do we really know it was Pagnoni that operated on him?


----------



## CristianT (Jan 3, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> He clearly looks better in the after... also how do we really know it was Pagnoni that operated on him?


From my point of view he looked better before, his lower third was more proportionate, now his chin is so big and looks like shit, ngl.

why would he lie about the surgeon? I don't see any reason.


OP seems autistic so Pagnoni just took the free money from him.

And again we don't know details about the surgery, maybe the autistic OP asked for this shit and Pagnoni just did what he asked, you know? Fuck, I'm confused.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 3, 2021)

CristianT said:


> From my point of view he looked better before, his lower third was more proportionate, now his chin is so big and looks like shit, ngl.
> 
> why would he lie about the surgeon? I don't see any reason.
> 
> ...



I think he looks way more masculine now


----------



## mewcoper (Feb 10, 2021)

can somone send thread on lookism i didn't found it


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 10, 2021)

I don’t know honestly ...


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 10, 2021)

Sometimes I look better sometimes no ..


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 10, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> Hello everyone, I did a bimaxillary about 6 months ago by a surgeon in Rome about which you can not find a lot of info on the internet, indeed there is no ... well it was a complete failure I was slightly retruded and I still am , maybe it also created some more problems ..
> 
> I will answer questions for those who want to have more info.


Brutal


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 10, 2021)

over


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 10, 2021)

This is how my lower third looks now ...no angles ..and this is a photo where I look “Beautiful”... draw conclusions...


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 10, 2021)

You seem nuts, guy should have rejected you as a patient tbh


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 11, 2021)

I have an idea about why he didn’t: 17k


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 11, 2021)

Profile view


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I have an idea about why he didn’t: 17k


Can u speak in coherent sentences jfl


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 11, 2021)

He didn’t reject me because I gave him 17k.


----------



## LebenistneHure (Feb 11, 2021)

Dude fuck off. Either tell us the name or just don't even post. You're like one of those people who mention something to get attention, and when someone asks them about it they say "It's nothing". Like are you actually 5? How tf does a 5 yo afford a bimax surgery. You utter fucking autist, you made me so angry. My colesterol rise is on you


----------



## Cretinous (Feb 11, 2021)

Guys he's not posting the name publicly because he's still in the post-op period, not because he's an attention seeker or whatever the fuck. Use your fucking brains.

It's no good bad mouthing a surgeon publicly and then needing him for revisions or removal of hardware due to infection and so on. He's still in the surgeon's care. It's also not sensible to declare a surgery a ruin until you've fully healed and had time to develop perspective, everyone looks like a chipmunk retard for a solid 2 months after having your face broken and cut to shit.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 11, 2021)

whats wrong with your bite? do you have an underbite now, a crossbite?


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

I lost all dental contacts and I can’t close well


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

At this point I don’t think I ll see the surgeon ( Mario pagnoni) again


----------



## lasthope (Feb 13, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I lost all dental contacts and I can’t close well


What was your bite before? Did you had health problems? Or only for looks?

how the doctor justified that you need bimax?


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

My bite bite was good , I was with bracket ...I think he didn’t justified , or better just said u have microgenia ..if I remember correctly


----------



## lasthope (Feb 13, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> My bite bite was good , I was with bracket ...I think he didn’t justified , or better just said u have microgenia ..if I remember correctly


Sorry don’t understand you probably 
So you got only bimax as looksmax 

but what was your intention? Like bringe your jaw even more forward?


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

Ues only bimax ....my intention was to have less bloated and wide face, more defined gonial angles and eliminate double chin ; every question I have been asking to the doctor I received always the same answer : yes ,yes yes ...yes to everything...and now I have nothing ;how I wrote and
How u can see by the photo still retruted with no gonial angles and with double chin


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

From what the doctor said I should have solved everything with this surgery. 
He said yes to everything and when I found one thing that was not right for me he sidetracked the discussion by saying we do this other thing and solve it


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

with hindsight I can say that he did everything to keep me from abandoning him and operating on me


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 13, 2021)

And again when when I pointed out that
The chin was still behind he replied that the muscle had to relax and everything would be alright ... a lot of bullshit


----------



## lasthope (Feb 14, 2021)

Mh I am sorry 

i also have Slot of Hope in bimax but I am afraid that Also my wishes don’t come true


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Sheyko (Feb 15, 2021)

Post bimax


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 15, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 987750


looks ok imo, but from side profile view you have some excess skin it seems like, might be fat. Train your suprahyoid muscles more to get rid of the double chin.

Also judging by your side profile your face isnt very forward grown, is it? Seems like you have no brow ridge as well, the nose just connects with the forehead in a straight line.

But tbh man, as soon as you heard the surgen answer with "yes" to all your questions, it shouldve been a red flag. It was clear that he wanted those 15K and would tell you anything you wanted to hear.

Still I dont think the result is aesthetically horrible, but if your bite is shifted/misaligned , thats not very good ofcourse. maybe you can fix it with braces that use rubberbands, but pay attention that they dont retract your maxilla backwards.


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 15, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 987750


This photo is pre surgery...


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions...Yes double chin and u understand that after a bimax is not normal ,I’m not fat...no ,not lot of forward growth and yes I have no browridge ...yes he have been saing what I was wishing to hear ,I don’t know why I trusted him, or
Maybe I know , but this is another speech ...yes my bite is shifted and I don’t think That braces with rubbernand could retract the maxilla ...
Anyway I don’t know if I ll have new surgery or not ,but for the moment I m warning u all...


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 15, 2021)

And I ll continue to warn everyone ,and if u can help me if ll be great


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 16, 2021)

Shit outcome


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 16, 2021)

post sideprofile before after please


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Feb 16, 2021)

OP has clearly proved in this thread that he's borderline retarded. I can't take anything he says seriously.


----------



## Dutcher (Feb 16, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> OP has clearly proved in this thread that he's borderline retarded. I can't take anything he says seriously.


Shut up Goldberg.


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 16, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> OP has clearly proved in this thread that he's borderline retarded. I can't take anything he says seriously.


If u can’t take what I say seriously go to pagnoni then and have surgery with him ...suck my dick stupid motherfucker


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 17, 2021)

Pre surgery


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 17, 2021)

Pre


----------



## coke (Feb 21, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 992593
> Pre surgery


You didn't need Bimax, what's your bodyfat?


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 22, 2021)

And he told me yes ,between 12-14


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 23, 2021)

Don’t go to mario pagnoni he ruined my face and my life


----------



## lasthope (Feb 23, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 1004354
> Don’t go to mario pagnoni he ruined my face and my life


dude pls stop posting single photos.
post before/after side by side of:
-side profile
-3/4 view
-front

then we can juge how much you looksminned


----------



## Truemaxxer (Feb 23, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> Pre


honestly why tf you even wanted a bimax in the first place. like you could have get a top tier hairtransplant and softmaxx further with that Money


----------



## FacialAesthetics (Feb 23, 2021)

Poor guy. I know he seems a little weird, but you can tell he doesn't really speak English well, so give him the benefit of the doubt you jack asses

I keep telling people thousands of times though bimax is a fucking cope. Most people do not need that meme surgery unless you're borderline deformed, and real deformed, not the retarded definition that dumb asses on here say it. "You don't have 10mm chinn hurrrr you're deformed brooooo" 

It is a total waste of time and surgery. What you should've done is just jaw fillers to angle out the face, and maybe some cheek fillers. That's it. Your profile was good before and chin was great before. I don't even know why the f you needed bimax in the first place, and how the surgeon even agreed to it.

Jaw fillers and cheek fillers would've cost you probably around 4k. 17k was blown on nothing. Now you have a much wider face and it looks bloated, and the chin is round. You need a square chin mate.


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

...don’t belive him , he does lot of promises yes to everything...and after this warning if u have surgery with him u are really stupid


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

lasthope said:


> dude pls stop posting single photos.
> post before/after side by side of:
> -side profile
> -3/4 view
> ...


I posted phots u can judge and understand. The result is not good


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 25, 2021)

Arrividerci to your gonial angles tbh


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

Exactly...need a side wing now


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 25, 2021)

He didn't ruin your face, it's just not a clear improvement because you didn't need bimax to start with.


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

Mmm I was slightly retruded and was my desire to have an ante face : he didn’t do The ccw ..that’s it


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

I lost definition and my face is wider


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I lost definition and my face is wide
> 
> 
> AlexChase89 said:
> ...


----------



## pythong (Feb 25, 2021)

Did you get a second opinion before going through with the surgery? It's always a good idea to get a second opinion before operations, too many nutjob doctors out there


----------



## Sheyko (Feb 25, 2021)

I visited ramieri ,but Don’t go off topic :
The topic is pagnoni ...I told my experience with him,and u can judge the result ...


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 5, 2021)

Shit mario pagnoni


----------



## anti caking agents (Mar 5, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 992593
> Pre surgery


Why would you even get surgery with this fucking lower-third? Of course the outcome is going to be shit when nature the best plastic surgeon in the world had already done a masterpeice on you.


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 5, 2021)

anti caking agents said:


> Why would you even get surgery with this fucking lower-third? Of course the outcome is going to be shit when nature the best plastic surgeon in the world had already done a masterpeice on you I was a little retruted


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 5, 2021)

I was a little retruted and my main problem was the frontal view ,he told me that I would have solved frontally ; I trusted him ...now I can do nothing to come back but I want he lose clients and lot of money... because he is a dishonest person


----------



## bysontallou (Mar 5, 2021)

Did Ramieri also agree to operate on you? I agree with everyone else that you didn't really need the surgery doing at all.

Also, did pagnoni tell you before the surgery that you would need braces before and/or after the surgery? I'm a little confused how you've ended up with a bad bite.


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 5, 2021)

Ues he did ...no he didn’t,don’t know honestly if my bite is good or not what I know is that I can’t chewing well and i have a three finger mouth opening...i m waiting to have a visit with a professional surgeon who I trust because he rejected me as patient...I ll
Go
To him with a tac to check if my bite and other functional things are ok ...if like this I Only have to deal With aesthetic things but if I have functional problems too I ll do something ..,


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 6, 2021)

Ah another thing I didn’t say is that I have gengival smile now ...he did a disaster , he is a butcher


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 7, 2021)

I want to warn everyone : pagnoni is paying someone who speaks well about him on the forums ...pay attention


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 7, 2021)

And is offering free consultation ..looser 😂


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I want to warn everyone : pagnoni is paying someone who speaks well about him on the forums ...pay attention


@MD_Hopeful69


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 7, 2021)

This guys should be canovaccio and rich guy


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 7, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I want to warn everyone : pagnoni is paying someone who speaks well about him on the forums ...pay attention


seems reasonable.
pagnoni suddenly appeared in this forum, no one knew him before.


----------



## khvirgin (Mar 7, 2021)

bysontallou said:


> Did Ramieri also agree to operate on you? I agree with everyone else that you didn't really need the surgery doing at all.
> 
> Also, did pagnoni tell you before the surgery that you would need braces before and/or after the surgery? I'm a little confused how you've ended up with a bad bite.


Ramieri didn't struck me as a yes man, I don't think he had a second consultation with anyone


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 7, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> Ramieri didn't struck me as a yes man, I don't think he had a second consultation with anyone


Bla bla


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 12, 2021)

Butcher Mother fucker


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Mar 12, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I want help all the guys that are in my own situation ...I’m warning u : stay away from him


It's hard to stay away from someone without knowing who it is


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 12, 2021)

fernandobrocolli said:


> It's hard to stay away from someone without knowing who it is


I told lot of times: is MARIO PAGNONI


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 15, 2021)

I wanted to do something to my eyes area with him, but damn, you spit real shit on him. BTW, as you can see, the problem was on you, you did not need any jaw surgery, more than never bimax lol

I'll go to ramieri then, did he work on eyes area


----------



## Incelking (Mar 15, 2021)

Seeing all these pre photos, I have the impression that the only surgery You needed was hair transplant


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Mar 15, 2021)

Incelking said:


> Seeing all these pre photos, I have the impression that the only surgery You needed was hair transplant


pm me the pics


----------



## Incelking (Mar 15, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> pm me the pics


Send me


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 16, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> I wanted to do something to my eyes area with him, but damn, you spit real shit on him. BTW, as you can see, the problem was on you, you did not need any jaw surgery, more than never bimax lol
> 
> I'll go to ramieri then, did he work on eyes area


I think ramieri is better ...


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 16, 2021)

I needed it to get the muzzle out more, that’s it ...and to do this a ccw had to be done ...that s it now I ll have another bimax with ramieri .


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> I think ramieri is better ...


Does ramieri even work on suborbital?


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 16, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Does ramieri even work on suborbital?


I don’t know u should ask him


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Sheyko (Mar 20, 2021)

Very weird philtrum ,with no support ..


----------



## uranio (Mar 20, 2021)

Hai dovuto portare l’apparecchio prima o dopo l’intervento? Com’era la tua occlusione dentale?


----------



## Zakamg (Mar 20, 2021)

uranio said:


> Hai dovuto portare l’apparecchio prima o dopo l’intervento? Com’era la tua occlusione dentale?


Si senor


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 20, 2021)

uranio said:


> Hai dovuto portare l’apparecchio prima o dopo l’intervento? Com’era la tua occlusione dentale?


L apparecchio già lo portavo e la mia occlusione era perfetta...


----------



## Sheyko (Mar 20, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> L apparecchio già lo portavo e la mia occlusione era perfetta...


Era...


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 16, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 1038083
> Butcher Mother fucker


Ma bro che cazzo non mi sembra per niente una mandibola fatta male. Come sei messo adesso? Posta foto di come sei oggi


----------



## lasthope (Apr 18, 2021)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 1051562
> View attachment 1051564


Is this after your bimax? Was your philtrum weird even before surgery?


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 3, 2021)

any updates bro


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 3, 2021)

how are people around you reacting to it? has anyone commented on your facial changes?


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 3, 2021)

This is what happend when u don't learn about Jaw surgery before getting surgery

Philtrum fullness is cause by too much maxilary advancement with no CCW, or worst than that u got CW

Arnett said to fix this problem u just do CCW and less advancement of the maxilla 

Also to get a philtrum that full i don't think u started as recessed, cuz if you really was recessed u will not get that philtrum 

Never trust surgeon plan if the plan is not based on logic 

I got offered linear advancement while my upper lip is slightly protruding, i refused cuz it's an awful surgery plan


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 3, 2021)

And u know what's worst?!

No surgeon does maxillary pushback, it's very rare and even if you do, lot of surgery don't like redo's


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 3, 2021)

Btw wtf dude, why u get bimax when u have a jawline like that?!!!

You know what he did? as i see chin change HE DID FUCKING CW that means ur chin was rotated backward

How is DJS gonna define ur gonial?

You got DJS when u don't need DJS


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 30, 2021)

@subhuman incel this is what awaits you... Your bimax will ruin you


----------



## Truemaxxer (Sep 30, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Btw wtf dude, why u get bimax when u have a jawline like that?!!!
> 
> You know what he did? as i see chin change HE DID FUCKING CW that means ur chin was rotated backward
> 
> ...


wait didnt he said that he got ccw? 

Are u sure he got cw?


----------



## SixCRY (Oct 1, 2021)

Truemaxxer said:


> wait didnt he said that he got ccw?
> 
> Are u sure he got cw?


he said he have gummy smile after surgery so yes to get gummy smile he has an anterior downgraft = CW


----------



## Rich giù (Jan 15, 2022)

Sheyko said:


> This guys should be canovaccio and rich guy


Sorry to reply almost a year later. 

We can talk publicly for all the other users to read, and I need to practice English. 

Sheyko I just saw the pics, and to me you were better looking before. I'm sorry to say so but it's true. 


I am not a fan of Mario Pagnoni though. 
I am oldcel and he adjusted something on my face just to look decent in public, that's all(I did a year and a half ago surgery with Pagnoni, a sort of mini chin wing/genio, malar implants and endoscopic browlift). My chin and lower lip are still a bit numb and very tight. 
I am happy with the aesthetic results, though they are useless for me. Pagnoni himself told me I needed Lefort 3 but he wouldn't try it for purely cosmetic reasons. I'm over 30 and it is not worth a try. 

Overall, I have nothing to say about pagnoni, but I agree with you that, in your specific case, he shpuld have offered at least free revision. 
I'm sorry 
Maybe we could talk on tg about you botched surgery


----------



## user47283 (Jan 16, 2022)

Sheyko said:


> Hello everyone, I did a bimaxillary about 6 months ago by a surgeon in Rome about which you can not find a lot of info on the internet, indeed there is no ... well it was a complete failure I was slightly retruded and I still am , maybe it also created some more problems ..
> 
> I will answer questions for those who want to have more info.


dm me, i'm one of the most knowledge users on bimax and promise we can work towards a solution. My insta is patrickhatrickrick


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2022)

lasthope said:


> dude pls stop posting single photos.
> post before/after side by side of:
> -side profile
> -3/4 view
> ...


Threads a mess like his surgery results jfl. This is what happens when low iq naive assoomers part time lurkers get surgery and don’t get lucky


----------



## Patient A (Jan 16, 2022)

Sheyko said:


> View attachment 1004354
> Don’t go to mario pagnoni he ruined my face and my life


You should have just bought a hair system if you couldn’t be bothered to understand surgery and interview multiple surgeons.

stupid bald cuck.

bet he’s still rotting with that exposed balding head and crying about his surgery

jUsT gEt biMaX BrO

@thecel lol this is what happens to stupid normies who come on this forum and read the forums’ retards advice (whom make up the majority of those who are actively vocal on here) ( e.g. @MakinItHappenReturn ) Jfl


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> assoomers


wtf is that


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Jan 16, 2022)

do you have a mental disability ? Genuinely wondering 😢


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 26, 2022)

PrisonBreakFan08 said:


> do you have a mental disability ? Genuinely wondering 😢


ayo is this thread legit or nah


----------



## Oberyn (May 17, 2022)

bump wtf is this thread


----------



## valhalar (May 18, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> bump wtf is this thread



Pagnoni: my work here is done, that will be 15k euro please






Jesus Christ.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 8, 2022)




----------

